
Ask HN: How to fight a suspicious web-site? - gayobe
I registered at dateplanet.nl which seems to be a typical dating web-site and purchased the membership and additional features. I have noticed that a lot of &quot;persons&quot; who send me messages seems like bots. They basically asked me to send a photo and this action is not free, one has to pay for it. Finally I started to ask &quot;persons&quot; in the chat if they are robots. Suddenly my account has been blocked with a reason &quot;Negative publish texts on the dating website.&quot;. The support does not respond my emails. It seems to be pure fraud. I was wondering if there is a way to get my money back at least..I recently paid 50 euros to be able to send pictures and the blocked shortly after that.
======
DrScump
This is a business model that goes way back.

[http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2002-11-29/news/02112900...](http://articles.orlandosentinel.com/2002-11-29/news/0211290076_1_beautiful-
women-membership-fee-bogus)

------
riffic
There are basically two things you can do:

Look up their registrant info on WHOIS, or look up their host by IP address,
refer to the hosting provider's terms of service and email their abuse@
department if there's been a violation.

